# New 3DS in Australia and New Zealand November 21st



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2014)

> Nintendo Australia : In the first ever Nintendo Direct Australia broadcast today, it was announced that New Nintendo 3DS and New Nintendo 3DS XL will launch 21st November in Australia and New Zealand, at the suggested retail prices* of AU$219.95 and AU$249.95 respectively - AC Adapter sold separately (AU$14.95) or utilised from Nintendo 3DS/3DS XL/DSi/DSi XL systems. The consoles will be the newest members of the Nintendo 3DS family.









This is only one month after Japan release & who knows how long before North America and Europe release.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 24, 2014)

​


> Today Nintendo of Australia did the first Australian exclusive Nintendo Direct.
> The only thing in the direct was the New Nintendo 3DS and New Nintendo 3DS XL, as well as detailing that Xenoblade Chronicles is on it's way next year.
> This is the second region to have an official announcement about the New Nintendo 3DS.
> It was announced in the video that Australia and New Zealand will be the only regions outside of Japan to get the New Nintendo 3DS in 2014.


 
*-*The release date for the New Nintendo 3DS in Australia is November 21st 2014, the same days as Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire.
*-*The New Nintendo 3DS will RRP for $220
*-*The New Nintendo 3DS XL will RRP for $250


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2014)

I just reported this :

http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-3ds-in-australia-and-new-zealand-november-21st.371945/


Looks like the threads have been merged


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> The New Nintendo 3DS will RRP for $220
> The New Nintendo 3DS XL will RRP for $250[/p]


Is that Australian dollars? 

EDIT: WiiU's thread says it's Australian dollars.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is that Australian dollars?


Yes


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 24, 2014)

WiiU said:


> I just reported this :
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-3ds-in-australia-and-new-zealand-november-21st.371945/


 
damnit was making it while playing dota so I didn't notice that someone else had made it

Veho it is in AUD


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2014)

WiiU said:


> Yes





FireGrey said:


> Veho it is in AUD


Thank you. 

That's not bad, actually.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 24, 2014)

Im in the UK, PAL region.

Rev up those imports im getting me a New 3DS in 2014!


----------



## Vappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Aus and EU are cross compatible for games, but what about connectivity? Is there an Australia specific eShop, and can an Australian 3DS interact with a European one, eg. for system transfer?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 24, 2014)

Vappy said:


> Aus and EU are cross compatible for games, but what about connectivity? Is there an Australia specific eShop, and can an Australian 3DS interact with a European one, eg. for system transfer?


 
In EU/PAL systems you can set your region to anywhere in PAL territories and it will access the eshop for that region so long as you have an IP address to match.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 24, 2014)

Vappy said:


> Aus and EU are cross compatible for games, but what about connectivity? Is there an Australia specific eShop, and can an Australian 3DS interact with a European one, eg. for system transfer?


 
I have used the UK eshop before the NNID update, but you should be able to use a UK NNID on it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is that Australian dollars?


 

They're called "Dollarydoos."

Some people are so culturally ignorant.


----------



## Meow-Meow (Sep 24, 2014)

No plans to release in EU / US? What? Why? Surely those are bigger markets than Australia and surely it's not simply geographical distance that prevents them from shipping to the US. How much more could it possibly cost?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 24, 2014)

Meow-Meow said:


> No plans to release in EU / US? What? Why? Surely those are bigger markets than Australia and surely it's not simply geographical distance that prevents them from shipping to the US. How much more could it possibly cost?


 
Australia is waaaaay smaller than all of America and all of Europe.

So they can probably only supply Australias units first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 24, 2014)

Meow-Meow said:


> No plans to release in EU / US? What? Why? Surely those are bigger markets than Australia and surely it's not simply geographical distance that prevents them from shipping to the US. How much more could it possibly cost?


 
This says absolutely nothing about there being no plans to release in other regions. It's practically guaranteed to release elsewhere. Why Australia get it's own announcement is beyond me, but this definitely doesn't say "no" to anywhere else


----------



## Meow-Meow (Sep 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This says absolutely nothing about there being no plans to release in other regions. It's practically guaranteed to release elsewhere. Why Australia get it's own announcement is beyond me, but this definitely doesn't say "no" to anywhere else


 
Spare me your roll-eyes, he specifically said 'no plans to release in America or Europe in 2014'.

Obviously the console will be sold outside of Japan and Australia eventually, but I was confused as to why that will happen significantly later.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 24, 2014)

Meow-Meow said:


> Spare me your roll-eyes, he specifically said 'no plans to release in America or Europe in 2014'.
> 
> Obviously the console will be sold outside of Japan and Australia eventually, but I was confused as to why that will happen significantly later.


 
*In 2014. *We were already aware it wasn't going to be released this year, the initial announcement said basically the same thing, with an expected release in 2015


----------



## Meow-Meow (Sep 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *In 2014. *We were already aware it wasn't going to be released this year, the initial announcement said basically the same thing, with an expected release in 2015


 

Oh, how stupid of me not to have followed the news surrounding the new Gameboy.

Boy is my face ever so red!


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 24, 2014)

Australia, New Zealand are both compatible on Europe region games?


----------



## Vappy (Sep 24, 2014)

yellows8 confirmed on irc that Australian and European 3DS are identical apart from the user-set region.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

ov3rkill said:


> Australia, New Zealand are both compatible on Europe region games?


 
You see the PAL logo don't you? There you go.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 24, 2014)

So if I wanted I could import it early and have the exact same machine that I would have when waiting for the EU release?
too bad for me that November is filled with so many game releases >.<


----------



## kyogre123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Must... resist... Nintendo *NEW* hype...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> They're called "Dollarydoos."
> 
> Some people are so culturally ignorant.


 

Would the New 3DS be 900 Dollarydoos?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

Missed opportunity for Nintendo to call it "Super 3DS" because the coloured buttons are a reference to the Super Nintendo.







It's gonna be confusing for game stores that sell used and new consoles.

Customer: Do you sell New 3DS?
Employee: Yes. Here they are.
Customer: No, I meant the New 3DS that Nintendo released.
Employee: Oh that one? No, we're out of stock.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 24, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> *schnip*


 
Still wonder who gets paid for missing such obvious opportunities. 
Still wonder who at Ninty HQ is ok with that.
*4 years later*
Introducing "New Wii U"


----------



## kyogre123 (Sep 24, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> *El Snipo*


 
*5 Years later*
Because "New Wii U" is not a non-used Wii with a new controller.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 24, 2014)

YAY! Cannot wait to play Xenoblade Chronicles - Super Ultra Extreme Pixelated Edition


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2014)

king_leo said:


> How do you think it feels to be Australian? We get none of the above, ever.


I've been wrong before. I don't plan on getting a new 3ds any time soon, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 24, 2014)

The pal region has been getting a lot of things before the US nowadays, haven't they? Pretty sure it used to be the opposite. ;(


----------



## Snailface (Sep 24, 2014)

Meow-Meow said:


> No plans to release in EU / US? What? Why? Surely those are bigger markets than Australia and surely it's not simply geographical distance that prevents them from shipping to the US. How much more could it possibly cost?


It's likely because they can only manufacture a certain amount and Australia's market just fits under their manufacturing allotment for this year. Keep in mind the pop. of Australia is less than California so its much easier to meet it's demand than all of North and South America and Europe.


----------



## VMM (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 24, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> The pal region has been getting a lot of things before the US nowadays, haven't they? Pretty sure it used to be the opposite. ;(


 
Not really. Most big releases are US first to be honest.
Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire coming 21st worldwide and Europe is getting it on the 28th(november that is).


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 24, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not really. Most big releases are US first to be honest.
> Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire coming 21st worldwide and Europe is getting it on the 28th(november that is).


 

Yeah, that's what I mean. We usually get nice things before you guys, but lately it's been the opposite.


----------



## Arras (Sep 24, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean. We usually get nice things before you guys, but lately it's been the opposite.


No, it's not been the opposite lately. There have been some cases where we get things before the US but generally we still have to wait forever for most things (lol hai SMT IV)


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 24, 2014)

Arras said:


> No, it's not been the opposite lately. There have been some cases where we get things before the US but generally we still have to wait forever for most things (lol hai SMT IV)


 

I was just looking at Professor Layton and a few Capcom games. I dunno what SMT IV is.


----------



## Mario92 (Sep 24, 2014)

I can wait for little while but sticking with that "new 3DS" as title is super dumb in MANY aspects, especially if they are releasing games that aren't compatible with older versions.


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 24, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> I can wait for little while but sticking with that "new 3DS" as title is super dumb in MANY aspects, especially if they are releasing games that aren't compatible with older versions.


 

Better than what they named the Wii U. At least when parents are shopping on Christmas, when they're child goes "I want the New 3DS!", they'll get what they wanted.

Sounds smart to me.


----------



## Arras (Sep 24, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> I was just looking at Professor Layton and a few Capcom games. I dunno what SMT IV is.


Shin Megami Tensei IV.


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 24, 2014)

Arras said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV.


 

And eShop only. Fail! They must not see the UK as a big selling point.


----------



## pikanag (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm also highly considering buying an imported n3ds xl from australia. My 3ds xl was recently stolen so I have nothing to play. I REALLY want to play super smash brothers and pokemon ORAS... and I mean REAAAALLY badly. If money isn't an issue, would it be okay to import one from australia, then buy another n3ds when it comes out in america? Would I be able to connect to my friends if they had American 3ds's and I had an australia n3ds xl + australian ssb4? I just want to play those 2 games, idc really about the eshop or homebrew


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 24, 2014)

pikanag said:


> I'm also highly considering buying an imported n3ds xl from australia. My 3ds xl was recently stolen so I have nothing to play. I REALLY want to play super smash brothers and pokemon ORAS... and I mean REAAAALLY badly. If money isn't an issue, would it be okay to import one from australia, then buy another n3ds when it comes out in america? Would I be able to connect to my friends if they had American 3ds's and I had an australia n3ds xl + australian ssb4? I just want to play those 2 games, idc really about the eshop or homebrew


 

If you like waiting longer for releases, and having to pay extra for import fees, sure.


----------



## VMM (Sep 25, 2014)

pikanag said:


> Would I be able to connect to my friends if they had American 3ds's and I had an australia n3ds xl + australian ssb4? I just want to play those 2 games, idc really about the eshop or homebrew


 

You wouldn't, they are from different regions, 
therefore you cannot play a multiplayer game with your friends.
Also, you wouldn't be able to run US games on that australian New 3DS.
It sucks having region lock, but it's Nintendo,
I'm already used to seeing them a decade or two behind their concurrents.


----------



## Plstic (Sep 25, 2014)

Way to drop the ball NOA.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 25, 2014)

Great news for Aussies that they're starting to be recognized by Nintendo, but that Direct was basically all old info, with the exception of those release dates.

I feel bad now though. My country's getting it first while I'm still holding out for any exclusive games that I'll actually want, meanwhile the rest of the world is going nuts over when it's even going to arrive for them.


----------



## danweb (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm so glad that Nintendo has finally had an Australian announcement of any kind be so official. Thank you Nintendo for caring about us.


----------



## tHciNc (Sep 25, 2014)

At those price for AUS its likely RRP is going to be $249 and $299 here


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 25, 2014)

what were getting a console 1st before usa this is madness!!!!!!!


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 25, 2014)

eobb said:


> Im in the UK, PAL region.
> 
> Rev up those imports im getting me a New 3DS in 2014!


 
Lucky 



Meow-Meow said:


> No plans to release in EU / US? What? Why? Surely those are bigger markets than Australia and surely it's not simply geographical distance that prevents them from shipping to the US. How much more could it possibly cost?


 

They were talking about for this year which sucks we have to wait till 2015 :"(

This is madness why no US release this yeear :"(


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 25, 2014)

The price is a bit of a stretch because wouldn't that be what a home console would cost ya? Well, there's that it's more powerful than a standard 3DS and Smash Bros. will be available for it so it's a mixed bag, but the good kind of it.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 25, 2014)

^Aussies have been subjected to jacked up prices for games AND consoles for as long as I can remember. Hell, if anything, most of our tech stuff is higher than many places like the US, even for cloud services. Yes I am looking at you Adobe


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 25, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> ^Aussies have been subjected to jacked up prices for games AND consoles for as long as I can remember. Hell, if anything, most of our tech stuff is higher than many places like the US, even for cloud services. Yes I am looking at you Adobe


 
add that this is a desperate attempt from nintendo to cash in on the high currency rates, they love their region locking so much, i'm surprised that they didn't announce anything for the UK as we pay too much for nintendo games and everything else aswell.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> The price is a bit of a stretch because wouldn't that be what a home console would cost ya? Well, there's that it's more powerful than a standard 3DS and Smash Bros. will be available for it so it's a mixed bag, but the good kind of it.


 
the AUS price when converted into uk pounds is not much about £130 but when it's over here it will def be much more than that, currently the old 3ds xl is selling for £180 brand new on amazon, greedy people trying to get rid of the old model to people who don't know better.

also i honestly hope the new 3ds xl doesn't come out this year oct/nov in the uk as it's a busy time for games and my wallet is being stretched enough as it is, going to have to start robbing a bank soon to pay for everything lol


----------



## Mario92 (Sep 25, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> Better than what they named the Wii U. At least when parents are shopping on Christmas, when they're child goes "I want the New 3DS!", they'll get what they wanted.
> 
> Sounds smart to me.


 
Not so sure. If kid owns 3DS, saying (s)he wants "new 3DS" it  could mean another mint condition 3DS, XL, 2DS or these ones as after all you are simply asking for new 3DS, not specific model unless parent knows that there are thing called "new 3DS". Not only that but if they are going to release games that only work with new version (Xenoblade) it makes things even worse when you though buying 3DS game that doesn't work with bloody 3DS! I would say things are worse than with Wii U naming, at least with that you have big U letter on everything but "new" in front could mean anything to those without knowledge. 
I hope they don't translate the "new" word into another languages as then it should be easier to say it as then "new" doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Huntereb (Sep 25, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Not so sure. If kid owns 3DS, saying (s)he wants "new 3DS" it could mean another mint condition 3DS, XL, 2DS or these ones as after all you are simply asking for new 3DS, not specific model unless parent knows that there are thing called "new 3DS". Not only that but if they are going to release games that only work with new version (Xenoblade) it makes things even worse when you though buying 3DS game that doesn't work with bloody 3DS! I would say things are worse than with Wii U naming, at least with that you have big U letter on everything but "new" in front could mean anything to those without knowledge.
> I hope they don't translate the "new" word into another languages as then it should be easier to say it as then "new" doesn't mean anything.


 

Okay, it's still better than the XBox One's name.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 25, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Not so sure. If kid owns 3DS, saying (s)he wants "new 3DS" it could mean another mint condition 3DS, XL, 2DS or these ones as after all you are simply asking for new 3DS, not specific model unless parent knows that there are thing called "new 3DS". Not only that but if they are going to release games that only work with new version (Xenoblade) it makes things even worse when you though buying 3DS game that doesn't work with bloody 3DS! I would say things are worse than with Wii U naming, at least with that you have big U letter on everything but "new" in front could mean anything to those without knowledge.
> I hope they don't translate the "new" word into another languages as then it should be easier to say it as then "new" doesn't mean anything.


 
Making it be the new 3DS would make a lot more sense for people not in the loop than something like 3DSi.
3DSi doesn't really means stuff, a conversation would go something like this
"How is the 3DSi any different than the 3DS?"
"It's the new 3DS model"
"oh ok"
So instead of it being that the 3DSi is the new 3DS, it's that the new 3DS is the new 3DS, much simpler.
People won't be calling it 'new' 3DS, they will be calling it the new 3ds, if someone asks for the new 3ds, they're going to go to gamestop/ebgames and ask for the new 3ds and see one labelled with new in flashy colours.
Confusion with this is going to be non-existant, I haven't heard of any confusion when Apple did the 'new' iPad.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 25, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> ^Aussies have been subjected to jacked up prices for games AND consoles for as long as I can remember. Hell, if anything, most of our tech stuff is higher than many places like the US, even for cloud services. Yes I am looking at you Adobe


 
That's not fair


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 25, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> add that this is a desperate attempt from nintendo to cash in on the high currency rates, they love their region locking so much, i'm surprised that they didn't announce anything for the UK as we pay too much for nintendo games and everything else aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lets go get our loot


----------



## 4gionz (Sep 25, 2014)

Did nintendo announce the extra buttons in that video or did I miss it? I saw him explain the c stick but not the second set of l and r buttons


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 25, 2014)

I wonder if Super Smash Bros. on the Super 3DS will look better than it does on the Normal 3DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The price is a bit of a stretch because wouldn't that be what a home console would cost ya? Well, there's that it's more powerful than a standard 3DS and Smash Bros. will be available for it so it's a mixed bag, but the good kind of it.


nope that's pretty much what a handheld costs here. this is what the consoles cost. oh but that's nothing compared to what they want for a ps4! also did i mention when the ps3 1st hit here it was $1000?!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope that's pretty much what a handheld costs here. this is what the consoles cost. oh but that's nothing compared to what they want for a ps4! also did i mention when the ps3 1st hit here it was $1000?!


 
The premium Wii Us are quite expensive here but the basic ones are kinda cheap.
Kmart and Target sold them for $178 with Skylanders Swap-Force but maybe this is cause there trying to sell them fast.
The best deal here was Premium Wii U for $215 because Toys 'R' Us were having a clearance.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 26, 2014)

So I just payed $249.95 for the Smash Bros. 3DS XL as a personal Christmas gift but by the time I open it it'll be obsolete to another $249.95 3DS revision that'll be required for future games.

If we don't get a Super Mario Sunshine remake on the new 3DS (and history implies that it will be the next handheld Mario remake), I'm probably just going to hold out for a new Nintendo handheld. Hopefully that isn't going to be another confusing DS upgrade.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 26, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> So I just payed $249.95 for the Smash Bros. 3DS XL as a personal Christmas gift but by the time I open it it'll be obsolete to another $249.95 3DS revision that'll be required for future games.
> 
> If we don't get a Super Mario Sunshine remake on the new 3DS (and history implies that it will be the next handheld Mario remake), I'm probably just going to hold out for a new Nintendo handheld. Hopefully that isn't going to be another confusing DS upgrade.


 
Fuck that shit, if Nintendo does make a remake for Mario Sunshine then it better be on the Wii U. We've been asking for it for ages!


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe this thing will be call the Nintendo 3DS Plus outside Japan, New Zealand and Australia? Or the Nintendo Just hates the rest of us and we will get ours in Jan, Feb or March?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Maybe this thing will be call the Nintendo 3DS Plus outside Japan, New Zealand and Australia? Or the Nintendo Just hates the rest of us and we will get ours in Jan, Feb or March?


 
Nintendo does like us either. $80 a Wii U game on the eShop !


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 27, 2014)

they've made 3 fucking versions of the 3ds now so why can't they release more powerful wiiu than?!


----------



## Arras (Sep 27, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> So I just payed $249.95 for the Smash Bros. 3DS XL as a personal Christmas gift but by the time I open it it'll be obsolete to another $249.95 3DS revision that'll be required for future games.
> 
> If we don't get a Super Mario Sunshine remake on the new 3DS (and history implies that it will be the next handheld Mario remake), I'm probably just going to hold out for a new Nintendo handheld. Hopefully that isn't going to be another confusing DS upgrade.


Can't you just return it if it's unopened?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> Can't you just return it if it's unopened?


I don't think we have that kind of returns policy here. At least none that I am aware of.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 28, 2014)

depends where he bought it from some places like big w will do that. others won't have anything to do with returns.



WiiU said:


> The premium Wii Us are quite expensive here but the basic ones are kinda cheap.
> Kmart and Target sold them for $178 with Skylanders Swap-Force but maybe this is cause there trying to sell them fast.
> The best deal here was Premium Wii U for $215 because Toys 'R' Us were having a clearance.


 
hardly anyone wants the basic wiiu models.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> they've made 3 fucking versions of the 3ds now so why can't they release more powerful wiiu than?!


 
Simple, no would buy it. Also the Wii U hasn't been used to its full potential yet.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 28, 2014)

Arras said:


> Can't you just return it if it's unopened?


 
I could probably return it, but that's not the point. I _want_ the Smash Bros. 3DS XL. But it's annoying that I basically just threw away $250.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> I could probably return it, but that's not the point. I _want_ the Smash Bros. 3DS XL. But it's annoying that I basically just threw away $250.


 
Didn't that 3DS not even come with Super Smash Bros ?
So you prefer a nice cover to a New 3DS model ?  Maybe you should wait for limited edition New 3DS.
Or sell yours with a marked up price since there quite rare here in Australia.


----------



## ThomasRobertWade (Sep 28, 2014)

Where could I import one of these from as I would like to import one from Australia? Also, how long would it take to arrive after release day?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 28, 2014)

WiiU said:


> So you prefer a nice cover to a New 3DS model ?


 

At this point, yeah.

All the New 3DS has going for it for me is the exclusive games. So far there's only one, and it's not one I'm particularly interested in. So I won't be getting a New 3DS until there is an exclusive that is worth the price.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 29, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's gonna be confusing for game stores that sell used and new consoles.
> 
> Customer: Do you sell New 3DS?
> Employee: Yes. Here they are.
> ...


 
What about when people want to buy a used "New 3DS"


----------



## tecra_a8 (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope the 2015 release date is a joke by nintendo


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2014)

I forgot to say that this is the first time a Nintendo console has been sold without a charger in Australia, which I think is very annoying.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 1, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> So I just payed $249.95 for the Smash Bros. 3DS XL as a personal Christmas gift but by the time I open it it'll be obsolete to another $249.95 3DS revision that'll be required for future games.
> 
> If we don't get a Super Mario Sunshine remake on the new 3DS (and history implies that it will be the next handheld Mario remake), I'm probably just going to hold out for a new Nintendo handheld. Hopefully that isn't going to be another confusing DS upgrade.


 
Get ready for the HDS (actually only 720p, lol Nintendo) coming in 2017


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2014)

eobb said:


> Get ready for the HDS (actually only 720p, lol Nintendo) coming in 2017


 
So 720pDS lol.


----------



## DarkWrath669 (Oct 1, 2014)

VMM said:


> You wouldn't, they are from different regions,
> therefore you cannot play a multiplayer game with your friends.
> Also, you wouldn't be able to run US games on that australian New 3DS.
> It sucks having region lock, but it's Nintendo,
> I'm already used to seeing them a decade or two behind their concurrents.


 
I've been able to play the EU smash demo on my EU XL against my friend's japenese smash demo on his japanese XL.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

eobb said:


> Get ready for the HDS (actually only 720p, lol Nintendo) coming in 2017


 
Why else would you need it any higher on a small screen? That is unless you'd want to play on an HDTV and even then 720p is decent.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 1, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> Maybe this thing will be call the Nintendo 3DS Plus outside Japan, New Zealand and Australia? Or the Nintendo Just hates the rest of us and we will get ours in Jan, Feb or March?


 
Hopefully in my birthday is in March so i'm hoping in March



mariofanatic64 said:


> At this point, yeah.
> 
> All the New 3DS has going for it for me is the exclusive games. So far there's only one, and it's not one I'm particularly interested in. So I won't be getting a New 3DS until there is an exclusive that is worth the price.


 

I perfer the Meta Blue NN3DS XL almost covers don't appeal to me hopefully there will be different colors



WiiU said:


> So 720pDS lol.


 
Think i'll be lookin forward to the 4DS comes out


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2014)

DarkWrath669 said:


> I've been able to play the EU smash demo on my EU XL against my friend's japenese smash demo on his japanese XL.


 

Smash demo probably doesn't have different versions for every region.
If you try some other games like Mario Kart you'll see what I'm talking about.
Most games you can't play multiplayer with someone from a different region.
Pokémon XY is another example of a game that doesn't have different regions,
but remember these are quite rare cases.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> At this point, yeah.
> 
> All the New 3DS has going for it for me is the exclusive games. So far there's only one, and it's not one I'm particularly interested in. So I won't be getting a New 3DS until there is an exclusive that is worth the price.


 
Japan is getting a Smash New 3DS, probably won't get it here though .


----------

